# Refusing to walk on leash all of a sudden!



## DanaRuns (Sep 29, 2012)

First question: does he do this on the part of the walk when he's on his way home?


----------



## Anne Y. (Jan 6, 2017)

DanaRuns said:


> First question: does he do this on the part of the walk when he's on his way home?


Nope! 

Big sigh.


----------



## puddles everywhere (May 13, 2016)

Playing tug of war with a golden is a loosing path to begin. A small, gentle snap of the leash is far more effective than the pulling 
Try taking a squeaky toy or some boiled chicken in a zip lock bag and when they cop a squat ask her to spin in a circle or down or shake... anything she knows how to do so you can reward the positive behavior and get her moving. 
A bribe always works with toddlers... kids or puppies.

OOPS! Sorry, I have 2 girls and naturally call everyone she..


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

I have had neighbors guilt me into buying a harness for our 13 week old Golden. He has been doing what you're describing right from the start. He will just lay down in the street and look up at me with those big brown eyes. I often pick him up and carry him for a bit and then try again. But there is a lot of pulling that goes on so I tried the harness. He hates it but maybe he will get used to it. I would much rather teach him how to walk on the leash properly but he's probably too young to completely get it. Today at puppy school we're going to be working on leash training. I'll let you know if I learn any useful tips!


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

Penny did that at about the same age. Lasted a month or two. It sucked. We took a lot of shorter walks. And when we did do longer ones I would stop with her for a few or if I had to pick her up and set her back on her feet and keep going. She ended up a fantastic leash walker until about 12 mo when she started a yank me down the street phase. I had to start using the Halti (gentle leader) with her. I'm trying to transition out of it but we aren't quite there yet


----------



## Gleepers (Apr 20, 2016)

It always reminded me of this video. https://m.youtube.com/watch?v=P9MYmbrEUm4


----------



## WI12345 (Dec 31, 2016)

We are back from puppy class. The trainer said we should teach him to walk beside us literally one step at a time. She said we should pick which side we want him to walk on and then stick to that side. Don't let him wander back and forth from your left to your right. Also, never let him walk in front of you. Lead him with the treat till he is just a bit behind you and then lead him to your side and give him a treat as soon as he gets to the right spot. Then take one step and do it again. This training requires lots and lots of treats!


----------



## aesthetic (Apr 23, 2015)

I just waited Kaizer out lol. The fuss I made over him trying to get him to walk got him a lot of attention and he started doing it more often. Then I ignored him and busied myself with my phone or a book or talking to someone (if there was someone with me) and he realized he didn't have my attention and started walking towards me. Then he got lots of pets and good boys and a treat.


----------



## laprincessa (Mar 24, 2008)

aesthetic said:


> I just waited Kaizer out lol. The fuss I made over him trying to get him to walk got him a lot of attention and he started doing it more often. Then I ignored him and busied myself with my phone or a book or talking to someone (if there was someone with me) and he realized he didn't have my attention and started walking towards me. Then he got lots of pets and good boys and a treat.


I always carried a book. I got a lot of reading done in the early days. 
Max wandered about for a while always, still does. He has to decide which way he wants to really go, read all his pee mail, leave a few messages, then after about 10 minutes we can actually get moving.

Also, you have to consider age. You're talking about major baby brains here.


----------



## Cpc1972 (Feb 23, 2015)

Chloe did it at that age also. She eventually outgrew it. It can be frustrating and embarrassing.


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Bailey did that FOR MONTHS when it was time to get in the crate to go to bed. Slept great in the crate and any other time of day would hop right in. Reminded me of that video every stinkin' night LOL. The only time she did it out in public was when she didn't want to leave obedience class one day.... SMH


----------



## BaileyzMom (Nov 26, 2015)

Oh, sorry, forgot the rest of my message! Try luring him with a yummy treat in the opposite direction you want to go to get him up and moving, then keep him busy trying to get the treat out of your hand for several steps until he is distracted. Reward like crazy every couple steps and before you know it he will figure it out. Hope that helps! That's how we had to get Bailey on her feet and toward the crate LOL


----------



## 155569 (Jan 27, 2017)

Oh my gosh!!! Bohdi is getting so grown up!!! I love the pictures, can you post more??? LOVE!!!

We haven't had leash training yet, but Grizz is doing pretty good on a leash. He plops down A LOT and I have a TON of treats to get him moving. I'd say they help about 50% of the time. The other 50% of the time I pretend like something REALLY exciting is happening and we must go see. Unfortunately, that doesn't seem to fool him. Stinkers.


----------



## julianne85 (Sep 1, 2016)

aesthetic said:


> I just waited Kaizer out lol. The fuss I made over him trying to get him to walk got him a lot of attention and he started doing it more often. Then I ignored him and busied myself with my phone or a book or talking to someone (if there was someone with me) and he realized he didn't have my attention and started walking towards me. Then he got lots of pets and good boys and a treat.


Omg Bourne did the same thing. I though I was the only one!!! I also ignored him and that did the trick. He hates being ignored.


----------



## tuckthepupnyc (May 13, 2017)

Tucker does this too. Runs in goldens I guess. Silly doggies =)


----------

